# lock and Dam



## MALyak25 (Jan 4, 2010)

This is my first post on here. Ive gotten alot of good info. off this site. Thank you very much. So i decided i needed to sign up and try to share some info as well. Reading through my notes from last year 1-12-09 was the first day we had drove down there and caught 15 whites. by the end of the month we were getting full limits. Never really got into the hybrids till the end of the spawn right next to the dam. I always fished on the other side of the river across from the store/bait shop. Heres a pic of a hybrid i caught last year sorry about the chitty phone picture. Not sure if i posted the pic right


----------



## MALyak25 (Jan 4, 2010)

trying to post pic again


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

From the rains we had and the timing of them, I feel sure whites are that far north in great numbers. For the next 2 to 2 & 1/2 months it should be just a matter of hitting the conditions right. The great rains and current we had should have made the whites go up better than last year. I have caught easy limits above the lock & dam earlier in the year than it is right now in the past when we had rains like this year has been.

BUT, depending on where you live, it might make a lot more sense to follow SS and those guys below the main lake dam! LOL


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

It will be very interesting to see if those big hybrids return again to Lock & Dam. Standing on the river bank, fishing in all that structure, and doing battle with those hybrids is one of the top freshwater fishing experiences I've been fortunate to have. 

Can't wait to get back up there and look for them again. See you at Lock & Dam.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Would someone please post or PM me which lock and dam this is. I have been trying to figure it out for two years.

Thanks.


----------



## lurepopper (Apr 25, 2007)

*trinity river*

the lock is right next to the trinity river bridge on hwy 7 between crocket and centerville.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

lurepopper said:


> the lock is right next to the trinity river bridge on hwy 7 between crocket and centerville.


Thanks. That's a good drive for me, but I am going to try to make a trip in the next couple of months.

Also, thank for the PM G.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Essayons75,

It is worth the drive....if the hybrids are there. Heck, I would drive across Texas to get some of that hybrid fishing there.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Meadowlark said:


> Essayons75,
> 
> It is worth the drive....if the hybrids are there. Heck, I would drive across Texas to get some of that hybrid fishing there.


x2


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Meadowlark said:


> Essayons75,
> 
> It is worth the drive....if the hybrids are there. Heck, I would drive across Texas to get some of that hybrid fishing there.





SaltH2oAssassin said:


> x2


Y'all keep an eye peeled for best time to go.

SH2O can come to Kingwood (I-59 N) and ride with me and I will pick you (Meadowlark) up in East Texas. I'll buy fuel, bait, and beverages.

Since we are hoofing it, lets be there as early as possible.

I can go any day to include most weekdays. I'll buy lunch.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

By the end of the run last year, I had learned the where to cast and where not to. I'm sure the river has moved all the snags out and brought in new ones. The first trip will be tackle intensive. I probably lost $50 worth of roadrunners there last year. Still no other place I know of where you can drive up with limited tackle and limited time commitment and have decent shot at stripers.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

essayons75 said:


> ...
> I can go any day to include most weekdays. I'll buy lunch.


You're on. I know a good BBQ place in Crockett...unfortunately never met a BBQ I could pass up.

I'm kind of skeptical about this year there...all those big rains flushed thousands of fish through the dam on Livingston...and it will be interesing to see how many of those big hybrids/stripers return to L&D. Hope I'm wrong and its as good as last year, but time will tell.


----------



## 01 Aggie (Mar 13, 2006)

*Tackle*

As much as I enjoy the lighter weight line, I ended up using all 12-15 last year at L&D...sure helped with the big hybrids, but more importantly allowed me to pull slowly and straighten out a roadrunner hook and bend it back instead of losing them in the snags!


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Yea, after losing so much tackle, I spooled with 20 lb braid. I could hag up and straighten the hook, and then rebend it several time before the hook would snap.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

You could open a tackle store with all the stuff lost in the river there....and I've contributed my share also. I also prefer lighter line, but think I'll go to 17 or so to save on tackle.


----------



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

I plan on being there here in a couple weeks and I'll post up if the hybrids are back this year. -Roach


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Meadowlark said:


> You're on. I know a good BBQ place in Crockett...unfortunately never met a BBQ I could pass up.
> 
> I'm kind of skeptical about this year there...all those big rains flushed thousands of fish through the dam on Livingston...and it will be interesing to see how many of those big hybrids/stripers return to L&D. Hope I'm wrong and its as good as last year, but time will tell.


 Sliced beef sandwich, Country Cousins across from Woody's in Centerville.


----------

